
I Manage My SaaS with Trello and Reminders - tnolet
https://blog.checklyhq.com/i-manage-my-saas-with-trello-and-reminders/
======
tnolet
I know this is a worn down subject, but there is a lot of — to me at least —
hype around productivity tools for hackers / indie devs / makers / etc. I feel
strongly that this is not a tool problem at all. As always, YMMV.

